# king cobra sanctuary



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello every one, I have just found this site for a king cobra sanctuary, the people that run the sanctuary are obviously from England originally, thought it may be of interest.


Follow link below.

http://kingcobrasanctuary.com/king-cobra-ophiophagus-hannah-captive-breeding/


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

A friend showed me this website a few days ago. For me this is a very encouraging step in the right direction when it comes to captive breeding in the UK especially as it seems to be for ethical reasons. Interesting to see the testing carried out on the gloves as well, and the account of the bite - a very informative website.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Good stuff.

I have heard a few things before about separating them up, does anyone know how far along the line this is, and if so how many do you think there will be to start with?


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting that link, very interesting website.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Excelent site!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah luke is a top bloke and 1 of the best venom ous keepers in uk, he still lives over here and is very active with kings still


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have one of his captive bred UK king cobras - feeding well on rodents!

Cheers,

Dave


----------

